
CppCon: Designing a Fast, Efficient, Cache-Friendly Hash Table (2017) - SethTro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncHmEUmJZf4
======
SethTro
Blog post:
[https://abseil.io/blog/20180927-swisstables](https://abseil.io/blog/20180927-swisstables)

Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/9jhk7r/swiss_tables_an...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/9jhk7r/swiss_tables_and_abslhash/)

